# GoFundMe campaign to build Trump's wall (unsurprisingly) turns out to be a scam



## Xzi (May 13, 2019)

Its supporters are out $22 million, which the founder of the campaign (a Florida man) has apparently pocketed.  Refunds were promised back in January, but obviously haven't been received.

https://thesternfacts.com/source-bu...early-1-million-yacht-not-a-wall-72958836bd0c

http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019...fages-usd20-million-for-a-border-wall-go.html

I guess the saying is true: nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American people.  I just wish I had thought of it first.


----------



## IncredulousP (May 14, 2019)

Serves em right


----------



## KingVamp (May 15, 2019)

That's a lot of Mexican money.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 15, 2019)

All I can say? I hate this country sometimes...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 15, 2019)

Viva La 'Muricah


----------



## Taleweaver (May 16, 2019)

In other news: I started a gooutandfundmenowandImeanNOWWWW!!!!!-campaign with the promise to build a giant wall around the white house. It aims to make America safer again by making sure the population is protected from the crooked government.

Upon reaching my stretch goal, I'll provide orange jumpsuits for the inhabitants.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 17, 2019)

Florida Man strikes again. Mexico is doing more to stop illegal immigration by decriminalizing drug possession. It would be a huge step in the right direction here too. Walls are for prisons.


----------



## JaapDaniels (May 17, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Florida Man strikes again. Mexico is doing more to stop illegal immigration by decriminalizing drug possession. It would be a huge step in the right direction here too. Walls are for prisons.


but USA ismust feel like a prison by now, so it serves right.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 18, 2019)

People are so politically divided that they blindly support their chosen side even though they should care about first and foremost themselves, that is, their well-being rather than being part of the left/center/right.

The younger, mid and older folks for the most part all believe that "democracy" works and that siding with a political side is a good thing.

A quote from the Neon Genesis Evangelion series:



> "*Humans forget their foolishness and repeat their mistakes*. If humans do not redeem themselves willingly, they will not change.” - Seele



History books exist but they might as well not since people keep on making the same fatal errors time and time again.


----------



## supersonicwaffle (May 23, 2019)

I haven’t really looked into the story, will just leave a link here I happened to stumble across. 

Apparently snopes has found no evidence for the claims. The boat has been bought in the summer of 2018, 6 months ahead of the GoFundMe campaign.
https://www.snopes.com/news/2019/05/15/wall-gofundme-founder/


----------



## Joe88 (May 23, 2019)

Thats why no major networks or news outlets picked up the "story" except for random far left sites and blogs.


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2019)

Genius. Guy became a millionaire overnight. Truly, this is the dude we should all aspire to be.


----------



## Xzi (May 24, 2019)

TerribleTy27 said:


> Genius. Guy became a millionaire overnight. Truly, this is the dude we should all aspire to be.


Too many aspiring conmen in America already I think.  In this guy's case, I guess the Florida man overrode the veteran in him.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 24, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Its supporters are out $22 million, which the founder of the campaign (a Florida man) has apparently pocketed.  Refunds were promised back in January, but obviously haven't been received.
> 
> https://thesternfacts.com/source-bu...early-1-million-yacht-not-a-wall-72958836bd0c
> 
> ...


I have to say these people had the money to donate, so I'm sure they'll be okay,  who it's only sad for the few did it out of fear.... The government could easily pay for the wall if they wanted, there was no reason for these people to.... Much more money goes missing every year. Not saying we should be focusing on the wall at all, just saying lol.

The moral to this story is: ignorance should not be rewarded


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Too many aspiring conmen in America already I think.  In this guy's case, I guess the Florida man overrode the veteran in him.



The swamp people are invading. Run.

Anyway, seriously surprised that 22m went into this. You can never underestimate human stupidity, I guess.


----------

